# Windows 8 auf DVD



## Hochmuetz (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein neues Acer Laptop auf dem Windows 8 Installiert ist.
Acer bietet mir nur die Möglichkeit ein USB-Stick mit 16GB zu erstellen, falls Windows 8 nicht mehr möchte.

Nun hab ich mir eine SSD gekauft und eingebaut, möchte dort gerne Win 8 drauf installieren, nun finde ich im Internet keine Möglichkeit Win 8 runter zu laden und eine .iso davon zu erstellen. kann mir jmd weiterhelfen ?





Danke im Vorraus.


Gruß


----------



## painschkes (23. Februar 2013)

_Schau mal hier? :-)_


----------



## Hochmuetz (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich vorgehe wie auf der Seite beschrieben, kommt "Der Product Key kann nicht für die Installation einer im Einzelhandel erhältlichen Version von Windows 8 verwendent werden" 

Weiß einer Rat ?


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Februar 2013)

Ist WIn 8 nicht auf dem Acer abgelegt, sodass man davon entweder eine ISO brennen kann, bzw. es auf einen USB-Stick kopieren kann?.

Die Version aus dem Link ist halt eine "freie" OEM/SB-Version, bei dem die normalen Keys funktionieren, die man entweder direkt bei Microsoft kauft oder die bei einer gekauften CD/DVD dabei sind. 
Dein Key/Win8-Version wird fest mit deinem Acer verbunden sein und ist deswegen mit den anderen Versionen nicht lauffähig. Deswegen halt oben von mir die Frage. Da muss auf der originalen Festplatte die passende Win8-Version schlummern, die nur mit deinen Notebook funktioniert.


----------



## Hochmuetz (24. Februar 2013)

Ich konnte nur ein 16GB-Stick erstellen, mit Treibern etc. von Acer... ich  bin mir nicht sicher ob da alles drauf ist, damit ich mein PC neu machen kann.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Ähm, wenn Du Win 8 schon auf dem Laptop installiert hast und nun dasselbe nochmals auf 'nem PC installieren willst -
dann sollte es kein Wunder sein, daß es nicht geht - außer - es gibt und Du hast auf der Win8 Version mehrere Lizensen.
Ansonsten ist das so auch nicht korrekt, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Jedenfalls klingt Dein Vorhaben irgendwie für mich danach.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein - sorry. 

Oder kommst Du mit Deinem Key noch nicht mal zum Download?


----------



## Sator (24. Februar 2013)

Hochmuetz schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorgehe wie auf der Seite beschrieben, kommt "Der Product Key kann nicht für die Installation einer im Einzelhandel erhältlichen Version von Windows 8 verwendent werden"
> 
> Weiß einer Rat ?



Bei der Methode funktioniert nur der Key, der im BIOS verankert ist, nicht der, der in Windows ausgelesen werden kann. Such dir per Google entsprechende Tools, um den Key aus dem BIOS auszulesen, dann kannst du dir damit die ISO runterladen.


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade das hier gefunden

-> Key auslesen unter Win8

Allerdings steht dort auch was zur Installation der Win8 Version vom Acer auf einem PC.



> Achtung: Offiziell verstößt diese Methode der Neuinstallation gegen die OEM-Lizenzen der Hersteller.
> Acer schreibt dazu etwa auf Nachfrage "Auch bei Windows 8 ist es nicht möglich von einer OEM License aus ein Nicht-OEM Windows 8 zu installieren.
> Unsere OEM License berechtigt nur zur Nutzung des von Acer aufgespielten OEM Windows 8.
> Die erste Aussage haben wir im Testlabor wiederlegt, möglich ist die Installation von Windows 8 von einem anderen Medium auf jeden Fall.
> Was die Hersteller damit erreichen ist aber, dass man OEM-Keys für Windows 8 nicht zur Aktivierung auf anderen PCs verwenden kann.


----------

